# Reputable Bully Breeders



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone know any?


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

are you looking for Ambully breeders?

there are different "types" of Ambullies... What's the type of "style" (i would say) do you like?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Tell me what you are looking for in a bully how much you are trying to spend and the "style". Then I could help you a little better.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I'm not gonna buy one at the moment, but I'm looking for some good looking dogs.

I'm looking for a bully that isn't too wide.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard that bowwowpits.net is good but the website is down right now.......
And thanks to Shana I have found these guys and they seem to be doing it the right way with the ABKC

http://www.islandpridebullies.com/home.htm


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Henry from 1503 bullies is a member here and has some of the best looking bullies around


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well when you get a little more serious into the final stages of getting a pup let me kno and ill help ya out.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I heard that bowwowpits.net is good but the website is down right now.......
> And thanks to Shana I have found these guys and they seem to be doing it the right way with the ABKC
> 
> http://www.islandpridebullies.com/home.htm


Thanks but he already had his last litter.



american_pit13 said:


> Henry from 1503 bullies is a member here and has some of the best looking bullies around


He sells them?


Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Well when you get a little more serious into the final stages of getting a pup let me kno and ill help ya out.


Alrights.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

You remind me of myself when I was trying to find the right kennel, breeder, and pup.
When exactly are you planning on getting a puppy man?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> You remind me of myself when I was trying to find the right kennel, breeder, and pup.
> When exactly are you planning on getting a puppy man?


LOL I have no idea, maybe in the next year or so. But I'm just looking at dogs.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

So whose gonna get the dog when you graduate.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I would be interested in seeing reputable bully breeders, too, just out of curiosity. Here is how I define a reputable breeder. 99.9% of APBT breeders fall short. I've yet to see a bully breeder come close.

1. Shows and titles in some registry before breeding
2. Shows and titles in working events (preferably multiple types) before breeding
3. Health-tests (OFA, Pennhip) and not just those areas they _know_ the dog will pass
4. Offers a written contract with a health guarantee
5. Does not breed more than one, maaaaybe two litters a year (and then only in special circumstances, not an all-the-time thing)
6. Breeds to the breed standard as closely as possible, without stepping too far into their own personal emphasis on extraneous physical traits. (With bullies, I know this rule is a bit nebulous since there isn't necessarily a set breed standard, so just the first 5 points will do. )


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I buy my dogs from Tony of Mostwantedpits.com...


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Msmith1 said:


> I buy my dogs from Tony of Mostwantedpits.com...


A bit too wide for my taste & expensive. :roll:


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm having the same exact problem myself looking for a good bully breeder but I' not even planning on getting a pup to at least next summer.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I would be interested in seeing reputable bully breeders, too, just out of curiosity. Here is how I define a reputable breeder. 99.9% of APBT breeders fall short. I've yet to see a bully breeder come close.
> 
> 1. Shows and titles in some registry before breeding
> 2. Shows and titles in working events (preferably multiple types) before breeding
> ...


Been listening and talking with Michelle Chavez and she seems to know exactly what's up. I'd check her out if looking for a bully breeder that falls under all of these standards.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

These guys produce some excellent bullies. They also actively compete UKC and title many of their dogs.

K*O*R*I*O Pups 4 Sale | MySpace


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I like those guys they have some decent looking bulllies and titles under their belt.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Do all bullies become that big? I'm asking this because I know some kennels feed their dogs like vitamins or something that'll make them bigger.

Btw, those are nice looking bullies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bullies WAY vary in size depending on whos breeding them, and 90% of those vitamin and growth crap that people push don't do anything. There are health and matinance vitamins that are good, however alot of what you see peddled around is just a money scam.

Korio dogs aren't that big, it mainly how close he takes the pics that make them look that way. If you look at them next to people they are rather average size, just more mass.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you think their prices are fair? Do they health test their dogs?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know if he health test ( not many do so I wouldn't count on it), but his prices are pretty average for bullies. Usually staying between $1500 and $2000, which is actually lower than alot of bully prices and better quality than most bullies.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I can not beleive that these "reputable" ambull breeders are not at least doing hips and hearts with OFA. They should probably be doing elbows too, with all the overdone fronts. The testing would only cost about a 3rd of the price they are charging for one pup.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the potential bully buyers dont care if the dogs hip,heart, and other stuff is health tested or if the dogs are titled so why would the breeders?
I mean this much,a English bulldog breeder dosent need a vet to tell them there dog dosent breath as well as other breeds due to the muzzle length,why would a breeder of the American bully type dog?
the potential problems are clearly evident in the breeds phenotype.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd bet there are some and would be interested to see.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Check out Ramoskennels.com or semperfibullies.com. Both Great examples of good looking bullies, and I'm pretty sure Ron does the OFA and Penhip.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ill vouch for semper fi bullies a 100% a stand up kennel, very honest & up front, manny is a knowledgeable dude, he health test, he shows his dogs and above all else his dogs are extremely clean. Papa pit is also stand up I've only spoken to him a couple of times but he has always been great with me its great to pick his brain. Henry has some bad ass working bullies and is also a great person and is great, I have a thing for his dog bruno. Speak to manny last I spoke to him he had a couple of spots open on the porky x opha breeding.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i was told most bullies cant pass the hipp test


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you're right most can't because of bad breeding, and not sticking to a standard, and morally. If you do enough research there are quality healthy bullies out there. I did x rays on Indigos hips and elbows for her OFA preliminaries before she was bred.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

los44 said:


> Ill vouch for semper fi bullies a 100% a stand up kennel, very honest & up front, manny is a knowledgeable dude, he health test, he shows his dogs and above all else his dogs are extremely clean. Papa pit is also stand up I've only spoken to him a couple of times but he has always been great with me its great to pick his brain. Henry has some bad ass working bullies and is also a great person and is great, I have a thing for his dog bruno. Speak to manny last I spoke to him he had a couple of spots open on the porky x opha breeding.


I WANT ONEEE. lol. Im waiting for an AmStaff from Ron though. *sigh*


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

So far, the penn Hip, bear test and eye test, ofa tests have run 500-700$ combined. One dog down 7 to go. Damn economy! But we are working on it and so far we meet 5 out of the six requirements of bahamutts list. (just to toot our own horn if y'all will pardon our pride swelling up).


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good for you bluefamily. 

It's a heartache to own a dog with bad skin and knees. And Helena was next to free. They money I've spent fixing her doesn't touch what some people want for their bullies. I can't imagine paying 2000 dollars for a health problem ridden dog. It's true that mutt's are the healthiest hardiest dogs. Helena is the 2nd full blood dog I've owned. The one before was a dalmatian as a kid. The dalmatian died at 6 from bad health. I'm sure can be thanked for my parents buying him from a puppy mill... Now out of ALL the mutts I owned probably over 5 dogs not a one had a health problem and they all lived into their early teens. 

Breeders charging that that much money for a dog without health testing is seriously unethical.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> I WANT ONEEE. lol. Im waiting for an AmStaff from Ron though. *sigh*


There's gonna be some great looking show bullies, papa pit did right pairing sugar plum with davinc, he has the eye.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

los44 said:


> There's gonna be some great looking show bullies, papa pit did right pairing sugar plum with davinc, he has the eye.


he produces some amazing looking dogs. i love em. lol. im so excited...he said i should wait out for an am staff if i want to show big time...so...i shall.


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

*blue nose*

i dont like the ambully's just my personel prefference if you do thats great. like i said not my thing. I am looking for a reputable breeder in oregon or even washington state. a nice blue nose.
i am curious what blue nose blood lines are most popular or have proven working dog stock?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the TNT bloodline produces dogs that can work and are within the standard type alot,they are blue alot of the time as well,other than that,I'm not sure,usually folks that breed for performance dont breed for color as well.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

dogo said:


> i dont like the ambully's just my personel prefference if you do thats great. like i said not my thing. I am looking for a reputable breeder in oregon or even washington state. a nice blue nose.
> i am curious what blue nose blood lines are most popular or have proven working dog stock?


So you're asking for a friend? Dude, just get online and look for something that doesn't feel shady and looks good to you. Really, the "reputable" bully breeders charge enough to have to refinance your house to get at. Bullies are all about looks, my cup of tea may not be yours, so there are different types of bullies. Look for health tests, they will most likely mention they have testing on their site. Wouldn't expect a lot of titled dogs, there isn't a lot of room for the bully in the UKC or ADBA, some can title, but some are just too bully. ABkc is hard to title in cause you're up against a ton of dogs and most likely the same ones state after state. If you're not looking to show, hit the classifieds and get a nice BYB, there's a ton of em' out there and they gotta go somewhere. Good luck with whatever you're doin'.


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> So you're asking for a friend? Dude, just get online and look for something that doesn't feel shady and looks good to you. Really, the "reputable" bully breeders charge enough to have to refinance your house to get at. Bullies are all about looks, my cup of tea may not be yours, so there are different types of bullies. Look for health tests, they will most likely mention they have testing on their site. Wouldn't expect a lot of titled dogs, there isn't a lot of room for the bully in the UKC or ADBA, some can title, but some are just too bully. ABkc is hard to title in cause you're up against a ton of dogs and most likely the same ones state after state. If you're not looking to show, hit the classifieds and get a nice BYB, there's a ton of em' out there and they gotta go somewhere. Good luck with whatever you're doin'.


i'm not looking for a bully. i hate ambullys(no offense to any ambully lovers) is it to much to ask for a beautiful dog and proven working stock? lol i'm wanting to compete in WP competitions. maybe even show.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

So you're looking for an APBT? Make a thread about it dude. This is somebodies thread for AmBully breeders man. There are plenty of reputable breeders all over this board, just search litter or something close to it up at the top, or open another thread with your question. BTW, what blood line is that dog in your avatar???


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> So you're looking for an APBT? Make a thread about it dude. This is somebodies thread for AmBully breeders man. There are plenty of reputable breeders all over this board, just search litter or something close to it up at the top, or open another thread with your question. BTW, what blood line is that dog in your avatar???


i know this is a ambully thread...i was just asking... my dog was a byb apbt.
they said he was ukc and then when we demanded the papers they came up with some crap story and he's not even ukc hes abbap??? something or other with i think is a crapy registy who lets anyone register dogs. i know for a fact its not the apbt or the adba. they said they had to take picture of the puppies and send it in. 
i'd sue for false advertisment...but i love my "cholo" 
but i learn from my mistakes.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Henry from 1503 bullies is a member here and has some of the best looking bullies around


amazing dogs... a great example


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

BUMP! I wanna see some kennels. okay, so look.... I dunno what is going on with the PP I reserved and honestly, if you're curious about it hit me up in a PM. I guess I'm gonna keep looking around, JUST IN CASE. I wanna pocket, preferably a famale that looks like a male. Don't wanna spend too much if I'm not getting her outta titled parents. I guess there are only three factors, money, appearance, and hips. If y'all see anything, lemme know.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> BUMP! I wanna see some kennels. okay, so look.... I dunno what is going on with the PP I reserved and honestly, if you're curious about it hit me up in a PM. I guess I'm gonna keep looking around, JUST IN CASE. I wanna pocket, preferably a famale that looks like a male. Don't wanna spend too much if I'm not getting her outta titled parents. I guess there are only three factors, money, appearance, and hips. If y'all see anything, lemme know.


What about 1503 Henry's dog?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Gotta check em' out. I did a s*** ton of surfing last night and couldn't find anything I really liked other than a couple kennels that belong to ppl I talk to online..... Might be the way to go. Man, I saw one site advertising a 110lb 1 year old bitch. Whew! I did find, on one of my buddies sites, a pup that is a grandson of Lil' Ro for 500... Not bad. Still, I really want a pocket. I really like Shanaynays pups but that's too rich for my blood.


----------

